# Interesting New Members of Dr. Tim's Team Momentum



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Premium All Natural Pet Food | Dr. Tim's
Premium All Natural Pet Food | Dr. Tim's


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

I just have to say, the picture of that first guy REALLY scares me!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Do these people just buy Dr Tim's food off the shelf, or are they sponsored in some way?


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Felix said:


> I just have to say, the picture of that first guy REALLY scares me!


Joe Henderson is an interesting guy for sure. Could you imagine going camping with that guy in winter. Those dogs sleep outdoors in sub, sub zero temperatures.

She is new too, but she isn't scary at all. Well known actually in the relative mainstream:

http://drtims.com/danie-arnt-and-seeker/

https://www.facebook.com/Yachi.Hirai

The Japanese guy above runs something called Dog Town Factory and his group of Frisbee dogs seems to win every competition.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

MollyWoppy said:


> Do these people just buy Dr Tim's food off the shelf, or are they sponsored in some way?


Not sure, but it doesn't matter because they could choose any food. I am sure the people on that list are courted every day with offers. The Iditarod Winner and his family could get food from anyone, same for the others.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Joe Henderson was just featured in the Animal Planet show Dogs of Alaska.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

DaViking said:


> Joe Henderson was just featured in the Animal Planet show Dogs of Alaska.



Of all the people on here, I can see you going on one of those 100 day trips during winter. :becky:


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

monster'sdad said:


> Joe Henderson is an interesting guy for sure. Could you imagine going camping with that guy in winter. Those dogs sleep outdoors in sub, sub zero temperatures.


Speaking of interesting guys to go camping with. Lars Monsen, a Norwegian adventurer and bonafide crazy wild-man crossed Canada alone with his dogs. It took him two winters to reach his goal. He started in Barter Island/Kaktovik north Alaska and ended in Goose Bay Newfoundland & Labrador. You can see the TV show that was made from his journey for free here. 6 episodes. He speaks mostly Norwegian when he's alone but there are some English parts too when he hooks up with locals, natives, inuits and trappers. A good show if you like the great outdoors and expedition type stuff. And guess what, through the whole journey of the most extreme challenges a dog can face he was feeding ProPlan Performance 30/20 plus whatever nature offered him.

Warning, this is a no compromise guy. Some scenes and actions might not sit well with some.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

DaViking said:


> Speaking of interesting guys to go camping with. Lars Monsen, a Norwegian adventurer and bonafide crazy wild-man crossed Canada alone with his dogs. It took him two winters to reach his goal. He started in Barter Island/Kaktovik north Alaska and ended in Goose Bay Newfoundland & Labrador. You can see the TV show that was made from his journey for free here. 6 episodes. He speaks mostly Norwegian when he's alone but there are some English parts too when he hooks up with locals, natives, inuits and trappers. A good show if you like the great outdoors and expedition type stuff. And guess what, through the whole journey of the most extreme challenges a dog can face he was feeding ProPlan Performance 30/20 plus whatever nature offered him.
> 
> Warning, this is a no compromise guy. Some scenes and actions might not sit well with some.


Pro Plan Performance? Are you kidding? That food has unnamed animal fat that could be anything, not to mention "the slaughter house waste" in the form of poultry by-products. Heavens.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

monster'sdad said:


> Pro Plan Performance? Are you kidding? That food has unnamed animal fat that could be anything, not to mention "the slaughter house waste" in the form of poultry by-products. Heavens.


I know, those guys couldn't make a good food if their life depended on it :tinfoil3:


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

monster'sdad said:


> Of all the people on here, I can see you going on one of those 100 day trips during winter. :becky:


Hmmmmmmm, I stick with some skijoring. I'd do a 100 day wilderness trip in the summer if I had the chance though :smile:


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

DaViking said:


> I know, those guys couldn't make a good food if their life depended on it :tinfoil3:


Yes and the people that spend years and ten of thousands of dollars finishing a dog for competition only use it because of the breeder discount.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

monster'sdad said:


> Yes and the people that spend years and ten of thousands of dollars finishing a dog for competition only use it because of the breeder discount.


Yeah, I do believe that. If given a choice between 6 similar foods, they will choose the company that offers the best sponsorship.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Yeah, I do believe that. If given a choice between 6 similar foods, they will choose the company that offers the best sponsorship.


What you are implying isn't reality. If she/he have evaluated and found 6 good alternatives what does it matter if she/he goes with the best sponsorship? You are implying that owners who put *a lot* of effort into whatever activity they have going doesn't care about nutrition. Look at the cv and the amount of preparation Lars Monsen puts in and tell me he don't care about nutrition.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Well I just did a small bit of research and indeed the 2012 Iditarod winner does feed a base of Momentum. I remember years ago I think it was Susan Butcher that I was watching about and she would feed her dogs kibble but would also mix raw fish and fats with it. So it just got me thinking so I just looked into it.

Found this on ON TALK OF THE NATION NPR talk show. An interview with Dallas Seavey, he was asked what he fed his dogs. And I am going to shorten this because I don't know how to quote it from the article, sorry. " I primarily feed, well red meat-beef is probably the main one. Some horse" then he adds salmon and a fatty fish called she(ph-fish. I feed allot of fat mostly beef, lamb fat and I have a poultry fat blend.

Not that I am trying to bash your food Dr. Tim I like you and respect you. And I have nothing against your food I just thought this was interesting.

When one is going to say well these guys win and they feed this food, but they are not only feeding the kibble they are feeding or at least this guy Dallas is feeding fresh meat. He didn't say if it was raw or cooked but my best guess would be raw.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I have to mention that many of the trainers of my breed use kibbles because they get it free with all the free advertisement? Free food is nice you can pocket the rest of the money you make. Just an evil thought. So there is money passing hands. I would think though it would be hard to feed your dogs on a trip like that. You would have to hunt for the dogs or something?


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Herzo said:


> Well I just did a small bit of research and indeed the 2012 Iditarod winner does feed a base of Momentum. I remember years ago I think it was Susan Butcher that I was watching about and she would feed her dogs kibble but would also mix raw fish and fats with it. So it just got me thinking so I just looked into it.
> 
> Found this on ON TALK OF THE NATION NPR talk show. An interview with Dallas Seavey, he was asked what he fed his dogs. And I am going to shorten this because I don't know how to quote it from the article, sorry. " I primarily feed, well red meat-beef is probably the main one. Some horse" then he adds salmon and a fatty fish called she(ph-fish. I feed allot of fat mostly beef, lamb fat and I have a poultry fat blend.
> 
> ...


Maybe Tim could chime in on what the breakdown is but I recall a video where he said he generally used 5 cups of Momentum and 2lbs of fatty meat. As the kibbles get better, the amount of fresh meat has come down dramatically.

From the hunting dog side, you will rarely if ever see fresh meat being used, it is just not part of the culture and most events are warm weather events so its just not practical.


----------



## dr tim (Mar 27, 2011)

Sled dog folks use a multitude of items in their daily rations they feed their dogs besides a dry kibble. We do have Dallas' diet posted on our Facebook and so does Dallas, so you can dig the exact recipe up. It is going to be a base dry kibble plus raw meat of several sources(beef, chicken, horse) fats(pork, beef) and bone meal to balance it out.

Dallas pays for his food, FYI. I am not a super rich company so they can get it all for free. Susan Butcher did way back when(get all her food for free) and that is what got me to use Pro plan for years with my sled dogs but did see the faults and resorted to creating our own food lines. Hey, I was impressionable!

Interesting fact I saw on another thread with the Canadian reg's on chicken meal. We did produce in Canada for 2 years but ran into big problems with the quality of the ingredients, one being chicken meal and pulled our production and moved it back to the states to where we produce now. Plant in Canada makes many of the foods people mention on here so maybe they cleaned up their act. I hope so.

The NPR talk with Dallas is a good one. Watch National Geographic this next month for their new series on Alaska and you will get to know him a lot more.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

DaViking said:


> What you are implying isn't reality. If she/he have evaluated and found 6 good alternatives what does it matter if she/he goes with the best sponsorship? You are implying that owners who put *a lot* of effort into whatever activity they have going doesn't care about nutrition. Look at the cv and the amount of preparation Lars Monsen puts in and tell me he don't care about nutrition.


I wouldn't say that they don't care, Vike. However, Tiger Woods hit Titleist exclusively growing up. He suddenly switched to NIKE shortly after arriving on Tour. Do you think it was REALLY because he loved NIKE irons more?.... hell, they had barely entered the golf market at the time.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes monster'dad, this very well maybe true. And the amount doesn't really matter, the fact is, they feel the dogs do much better with real meat in there diet. I just think it was just a little bit convenient that you chose not to add that when you like to bring up sled dogs quite a bit as in.......... they do much better on this food. It seems to me like that is a big part to be leaving out, about like our main stream media leaving out what they don't want us to know..... a lot! Let me tell you what I want you to hear...hummmm....interesting

Perhaps the hunting dog people could take a lessen from the sled dog people and there dogs would do even better. Just a thought.

Any who so this also got me to thinking. Tim if they are feeding kibble mixed with raw do they ever have any stomach problems? Because most raw feeders always say never to mix them because they digest at different rates. I have seen this question asked allot on here, perhaps you would be much better to answer this question.

I have 2 of my dogs that I feed both to but I never mix them. I have not had any problems with either of them.

I will also look into the National Geographic program but we don't get both channels and it will probably be on the one we don't get. Seems like most the good shows are.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Off topic a bit but sled doggers up here feed whatever meat they can get free, mostly trapped meat (beaver, muskrat) and deer. My brother in law is a trucker and he's taken the carcasses from the mink farm to various dog sledders too, I don't know any that feed primarily kibble. They will take horse as well and buy beef, you can get the fat and bones for free off the butchers. 

A "small time" doggers walk in freezer









she guts them, chops off tails/heads and throws them in her giant scary grinder.


----------



## dr tim (Mar 27, 2011)

Most mushers or sled dog folks I know mix all of the ingredients at once and feed it that way. AS to a base kibble, you definitely see the difference in these high end athletic dogs with different kibbles. An uncooked starch is an uncooked starch, for instance. Or a kibble that doesn't have the correct levels of certain minerals, fiber levels or types that are not meant for athletic animals, etc. These attributes of feeding these high RPM dogs like a husky can be applied to everyday dogs that like the couch and still be greatly helpful with long term health.

So much has been learned in the last 10 years with working with these sled dogs that nutritionists and others have seen but has not been instituted because foods tend to be constructed to meet a certain demographic of buyers, IMO, versus meeting needs that were not necessarily understood just 10 years ago.

The above pictures are dramatic but those beavers would have been left in the woods before for the coyotes and ravens. Beaver meat is high octane stuff that is beneficial.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes I'm sure you do see a difference when being fed a low quality kibble. I would think these dogs are stressed more than most working dogs but then again they are equipped for it. For one thing they are fed this way from birth so maybe they can take it better. To bad more people don't do it, the best of both worlds maybe.

The ease of kibble with an added benefit of real meat. And I'm sure easier to balance out. Well if we have come this far in 10 years what will the next 10 bring. 

I'll bet beaver has allot of fat since they can swim in the water when it's cold. They have to have a fat layer so they won't freeze. Maybe the tails would make a good chew.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

kevin bradley said:


> I wouldn't say that they don't care, Vike. However, Tiger Woods hit Titleist exclusively growing up. He suddenly switched to NIKE shortly after arriving on Tour. Do you think it was REALLY because he loved NIKE irons more?.... hell, they had barely entered the golf market at the time.


No but the differences between Nike and Titleist for his use was probably minute, if any.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I will admit... given the modest amount of money that Tim can throw at these guys(if any money, I have no clue what Tims resources are)....

If they are seriously picking Tims food to use, I would concede that is a pretty nice endorsement. My guess is that Eukanuba/Iams/Purina have pretty limitless marketing/sponsorship budgets. To use a food contrived in the middle of Michigan's upper Penninsula is indeed a pretty nice statement(all due respect to the UP, Tim).


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Herzo said:


> When one is going to say well these guys win and they feed this food, but they are not only feeding the kibble they are feeding or at least this guy Dallas is feeding fresh meat. He didn't say if it was raw or cooked but my best guess would be raw.


Most mushers I know, depending on where they are in the season, feed kibble plus some home cooked concoction and/or raw. If they are more the expedition type musher like Lars Monsen they hunt, trap and fish to top of the kibble.


----------

